
Enjoying Parenscript (Mostly) - raphaelss
http://laheadle.github.io/hat-tippin/#/posts/0?_k=q40gtw
======
dang
> _I think I need something more emacs-based_

Numen [1] is an Emacs REPL we wrote for Parenscript + Node.js a few years ago.
The version that's up on Github works with a different Lisp called Lumen [2]
that compiles to JS and Lua, which we created partly as a Parenscript
successor (it's self-hosted) but mostly as an experiment in a table-oriented
Lisp [3,4]. But the differences between that REPL and the Parenscript one are
trivial, and I can put the PS REPL up if anyone's interested. We still have
plenty of code in Parenscript—including a Chrome extension we wrote to support
HN moderation—so I use it every day.

1\. [https://github.com/gruseom/numen](https://github.com/gruseom/numen)

2\. [https://github.com/sctb/lumen](https://github.com/sctb/lumen)

3\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3291065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3291065)

4\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6544926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6544926)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Totally did not see that one coming. Great to know Lisp is still strong within
HN infrastructure! Thanks for the links and please put ParenScript REPL on-
line :).

------
aidenn0
I didn't find the react example on the list (in big part because you need to
be on the list to view it!), so I wrote my own. It's about 40 lines total [1].

I do not like react router nor flux. They are way too frameworky for me. As
long as you have state moving in one direction managing it is quite simple
without any additional frameworks.

1:
[https://github.com/jasom/parenscriptx](https://github.com/jasom/parenscriptx)

------
jlg23
Parenscript is indeed pretty amazing: Well documented and extensible.

I am not a fan of "write javascript in language X", but for code generation
(say: generate js-equivalents of existing DAO class definitions in cl)
parenscript is a real gem.

